# Site General > Site Info >  I Wish I Could Reply to a Closed Thread

## Ax01

ok sometimes i'm browsing the forum and i happen upon something that i find interesting. i get to reading, i'm thinking and forming thoughts in my head and i scroll down to hit the reply button, but the thread is closed/locked! ahh oh no! i really wished i coulda chimed in. i really wish i could reply to some of these closed threads. why can't i?  :/


Edit: please don't close/lock this thread.

 :Razz:

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (01-29-2019)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

*Why? Simple because you can't.

Why are threads closed? Multiple reasons (not getting anywhere, user request, drama, old threads, just because) ultimately WE decide which thread to close and which not to and only WE as staff can post in a closed thread.*

----------


## Bogertophis

> ok sometimes i'm browsing the forum and i happen upon something that i find interesting. i get to reading, i'm thinking and forming thoughts in my head and i scroll down to hit the reply button, but the thread is closed/locked! ahh oh no! i really wished i coulda chimed in. i really wish i could reply to some of these closed threads. why can't i?  :/
> 
> 
> Edit: please don't close/lock this thread.


So start a NEW thread with similar topic (title) & your input...easy!   :Wink:

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> So start a NEW thread with similar topic (title) & your input...easy!


*I would say yes if it is a old closed thread, however if it is something that was closed at the OP's request or closed because of the drama, that thread will be immediately deleted and warning/infraction could ensue.
*

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-28-2019),dr del (01-29-2019)

----------


## Jellybeans

You can't.....the force is not with you

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

> You can't.....the force is not with you
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Bogertophis

> *I would say yes if it is a old closed thread, however if it is something that was closed at the OP's request or closed because of the drama, that thread will be immediately deleted and warning/infraction could ensue.
> *


Well yeah, obviously I was thinking about the former, NOT the latter.   -Who needs the drama...?   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mlededee

> i really wished i coulda chimed in. i really wish i could reply to some of these closed threads.


Which is precisely why the threads are closed. Because we do not want anyone else to reply. Simple enough.

----------

dr del (01-29-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

In other words, "stifle yourself!"   :Very Happy:

----------


## Danger noodles

> Which is precisely why the threads are closed. Because we do not want anyone else to reply. Simple enough.


Its statements like this from forum mods that have killed fourms, I dont know u but that kind of statement just come across as u think ur better than other people here. 

A simple we closed it because it was getting disrespectful or against forum rules. Or the op requested it. That would be a statement that had zero prejudice in it. 

If a person states that they just wanted to chime in with info etc on a closed thread doesnt mean they are going to abuse the forum rules.

----------


## Danger noodles

And Im sorry if I read into that wrong but the mods seem to always feel so superior to the rest of the forum that it drives people to Facebook. And I dont have a Facebook and dont plan on it. Lol

----------


## mlededee

> Its statements like this from forum mods that have killed fourms, I dont know u but that kind of statement just come across as u think ur better than other people here. 
> 
> A simple we closed it because it was getting disrespectful or against forum rules. Or the op requested it. That would be a statement that had zero prejudice in it. 
> 
> If a person states that they just wanted to chime in with info etc on a closed thread doesnt mean they are going to abuse the forum rules.


There is zero prejudice in my statement. It is not at all about feelings of superiority, or feelings at all for that matter. It is the most straightforward and simple way to explain why a person cannot respond to a thread that is closed. Nothing more.

Why can't you respond to a closed thread? Because it is closed. Pretty simple stuff.

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-29-2019),Craiga 01453 (02-19-2019),dr del (01-29-2019),e_nigma (01-29-2019),_jmcrook_ (01-29-2019),_MissterDog_ (01-29-2019),PitOnTheProwl (01-29-2019),_Sonny1318_ (02-19-2019)

----------


## rlditmars

> And Im sorry if I read into that wrong but the mods seem to always feel so superior to the rest of the forum that it drives people to Facebook. And I dont have a Facebook and dont plan on it. Lol


Danger,
If the remarks of the Mod drive you to FB, then that will be your choice. In my opinion, you seem to take issue with authority. Just as a teacher in class, or a boss at work, or a police officer is in charge, there is usually a hierarchy to any social structure and in it, a person or persons at the top. They have the final say. You don't have to like what they say or even agree with it, but you do have to acknowledge, respect, and conform to it. It is how society functions properly. This is an "at-will" forum and not a democracy. There are rules which are posted and available to you from the onset. It is up to you to know them and abide by them. Non-compliance is not without consequence. Power can be, and is often abused. However, I have been on this forum for close to a decade and I have not seen an abuse of power here. I myself have been reprimanded in the past for infractions, and after stepping back, I realized I was responsible for the issue. The statements the Mods have made here are not killing the forum but are rather preserving the integrity of it. I think if you go out and look for another forum or FB group, you will have a significant challenge finding one that rivals the quality and community of this forum. 

The other thing you may want to consider is why their words make you feel they are acting superior? More times than not, what we perceive in written word comes from a place of what we feel about our world around us, since there is no tone of voice or inflection. You may at the time of reading the response, been already dealing with something that had you feeling less than confident, or powerless. Just for the sake of an exercise, come back in a day or two and reread what was written here and see if it still feels the same. If your day or attitude is in a better place, you may find the words are received differently.

I'll finish by saying that I am not suggesting you or anyone else her should be a "Yes" person or never question the status quo. Questioning anything is how we learn and grow. But the question should open up dialogue, not impugn the person being questioned. Just my thoughts.

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-29-2019),Craiga 01453 (02-19-2019),_Dianne_ (01-29-2019),dr del (01-29-2019),*mlededee* (01-29-2019),PitOnTheProwl (01-29-2019),_Sonny1318_ (02-19-2019),Stewart_Reptiles (01-29-2019)

----------


## Danger noodles

> There is zero prejudice in my statement. It is not at all about feelings of superiority, or feelings at all for that matter. It is the most straightforward and simple way to explain why a person cannot respond to a thread that is closed. Nothing more.
> 
> Why can't you respond to a closed thread? Because it is closed. Pretty simple stuff.


Like my second post said, I could be wrong and it looks like I was. And for that I apologize. The fact that u didnt delete my post and responded in a more than civilized way proved me wrong. And Im glad to be wrong in this situation.

----------

dr del (01-29-2019),e_nigma (01-29-2019)

----------


## dr del

> ok sometimes i'm browsing the forum and i happen upon something that i find interesting. i get to reading, i'm thinking and forming thoughts in my head and i scroll down to hit the reply button, but the thread is closed/locked! ahh oh no! i really wished i coulda chimed in. i really wish i could reply to some of these closed threads. why can't i?  :/
> 
> 
> Edit: please don't close/lock this thread.


As the other staff members have said we generally don't close the threads without a reason - though sometimes it can be a bit obscure like the info posted has been improved upon/ learned from in the subsequent time.  :Smile: 




> Its statements like this from forum mods that have killed fourms, I dont know u but that kind of statement just come across as u think ur better than other people here. 
> 
> A simple we closed it because it was getting disrespectful or against forum rules. Or the op requested it. That would be a statement that had zero prejudice in it. 
> 
> If a person states that they just wanted to chime in with info etc on a closed thread doesnt mean they are going to abuse the forum rules.


We are, honestly, approachable guys - we all started off as regular members of the forum.  :ROFL:  We still *are* regularly posting members of the forum - if you think what you want to add has relevance or moves the discussion forwards then you can always just Pm us and ask.  :Wink: 

We might be party to some info that makes us wish to keep the discussion in the past but everyone is free to ask us anything and we will answer if we can.




> And Im sorry if I read into that wrong but the mods seem to always feel so superior to the rest of the forum that it drives people to Facebook. And I dont have a Facebook and dont plan on it. Lol





> Like my second post said, I could be wrong and it looks like I was. And for that I apologize. The fact that u didnt delete my post and responded in a more than civilized way proved me wrong. And Im glad to be wrong in this situation.


Thanks for this post.  :Smile:  We are definitely not trying to foster a "them and us" atmosphere here.  :Good Job:

----------

_Ax01_ (02-19-2019),Craiga 01453 (02-19-2019)

----------


## e_nigma

Honestly, the lack of real aggression in these forums, the lack of dogpiling and just crass behavior has made this forum very fun to be apart of. I have probably not been active in a forum in... well.. early 2000s maybe? So many have so much vitriol and ganging up on someone for making a mistake and offering no help, merely criticism. I was genuinely excited to have my account approved by the mods here and no longer be a lurker, but a participant. Long live BP.net.

----------

*Bogertophis* (01-29-2019),_cletus_ (01-30-2019),Stewart_Reptiles (01-29-2019)

----------


## cletus

I think this is probably one of the most civilized and well moderated forums I've ever been a part of.  You are able to have actual conversations without them turning into pissing contests by the end of the first page.   Complete opposite of some of the guitar and hockey forums I've frequented in the past.

----------

e_nigma (01-30-2019),Stewart_Reptiles (01-30-2019)

----------


## lovepig78

:Lurking:

----------


## Ax01

> 


tehehe


Edit: also basically i wanted to add/suggest RHP's, CHE's and/or heat lamps as heating options to Deb's BP care guide and shopping list here but the thread is locked: https://ball-pythons.net/forums/show...ips-and-Tricks

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> tehehe
> 
> 
> Edit: also basically i wanted to add/suggest RHP's, CHE's and/or heat lamps as heating options to Deb's BP care guide and shopping list here but the thread is locked: https://ball-pythons.net/forums/show...ips-and-Tricks


This was written as a care sheet style thread based on my decade of experience and what work for new owners it has never been meant has an open conversation (hence PM me for additional guidance at the end of it) this is no different  than any care sheet found on this forum which are all locked.

This was my choice just like my choice was not to cover bio active setup and many other different ways out there to keep animals. (such as not using hot spot and so forth)

If you want to give advice I am sure there are plenty of OTHER threads currently open where you can help, unless of course you prefer off topic threads that really don't help anyone  :Wink:

----------


## Ax01

> Edit: also basically i wanted to add/suggest RHP's, CHE's and/or heat lamps as heating options to Deb's BP care guide and shopping list here but the thread is locked: https://ball-pythons.net/forums/show...ips-and-Tricks





> This was written as a care sheet style thread based on my decade of experience and what work for new owners it has never been meant has an open conversation (hence PM me for additional guidance at the end of it) this is no different  than any care sheet found on this forum which are all locked.
> 
> This was my choice just like my choice was not to cover bio active setup and many other different ways out there to keep animals. (such as not using hot spot and so forth)


i get that but including a tank or PVC enclosure on shopping list w/o a RHP or lamp to someone who doesn't live in a climate where their avg temp isn't 80 might not be helpful. they need extra equipment for their cool side or ambient. 




> If you want to give advice I am sure there are plenty of OTHER threads currently open where you can help, *unless of course you prefer off topic threads that really don't help anyone*


oh but that's my style.   :Wink:   but i did make this thread 'round the same time as your care sheet/shopping list went up, except no one could reply to it. anyways i do think this thread was helpful. it was a nice discussion about the forum and many fellow forumers validated the admins/mods and how well BP.net is run (which i agree).

----------

